# Please help me find answers



## Zelda27 (Jun 29, 2015)

Warm greeting to all! 

I've been in company in Abu Dhabi almost for 1 year and still confused with my situation.
I still didn't sign any contract(maybe someone signed) except job offer letter and would like to know if it's legal or not. Apart from it i have no idea if my company work under labour law or immigration(does it exist in general) ,i don't have a labour card ,so i can't check my contract online and company says that we don't have any contracts . I'll be very thankfull to get any information and what to do


----------



## aleleeson (Jun 10, 2015)

sound not legal, do you have a residence permit?


----------



## Zelda27 (Jun 29, 2015)

What exactly residence permit?  I have a residence visa in my passport for 3 years,ID and medical card that's it what they gave me,ah job offer letter. I came here with entry visa and up there was saying Ministry of interior. Does it connected to Ministry of Labour?


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

If its a government company (or at least for a number of govt. companies) there is no labour card in AD (as I was told by my PRO).
We just have a contract with my company.


----------



## Zelda27 (Jun 29, 2015)

That's the problem I haven't seen my contract and they don't want to show it to me and now I doubt that my job offer has right information and that's why they hide it.


----------



## aleleeson (Jun 10, 2015)

then you are legal... but yes they should show you the contract... very weird.




Zelda27 said:


> What exactly residence permit?  I have a residence visa in my passport for 3 years,ID and medical card that's it what they gave me,ah job offer letter. I came here with entry visa and up there was saying Ministry of interior. Does it connected to Ministry of Labour?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
I have never tried this personally - but I believe you can view an online copy of your contract through the MOL website - link below:-
https://eservices.mol.gov.ae/enetwasal/employeeCredential.aspx
Try this to see if you can view and download a copy of your contract.
If it not available - then alarm bells should be ringing.
If it is available - then you can compare it with your offer letter.
Out of interest and to help future members - please let us know if you get to see your official contract online?
Best of luck
Steve


----------



## Zelda27 (Jun 29, 2015)

Good evening everyone!
Thank you so much for a link. I checked on site my contract and here we go - Employee Information Doest Not Exists.
Maybe my company not under Labour law but Free zone or they just fool me. But if it's Free zone i can understand why i don't have labour card but how about contract? Does free zone has contracts with employes ?


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Zelda27 said:


> Good evening everyone!
> Thank you so much for a link. I checked on site my contract and here we go - Employee Information Doest Not Exists.
> Maybe my company not under Labour law but Free zone or they just fool me. But if it's Free zone i can understand why i don't have labour card but how about contract? Does free zone has contracts with employes ?


What does the visa say about the sponsor? ( no need to put the name on the forum, but a free zone company usually has a suffix at the end - like FZCO - to signify its a freezone company).

I have had a freezone visa in Dubai once, and I did have a labour card.

Are you getting your salary as per your offer letter? Do you remember signing a contract? 

are you sponsored by your husband? If not, and if you have a resident visa with a company as a sponsor, just visit the Ministry of Labour if you are having issues with the employer. http://www.mol.gov.ae/newmolgateway/english/contactus.aspx


----------



## Zelda27 (Jun 29, 2015)

Hi everyone!

I went to HR to ask a copy of my contract(not first time!) and they said that i don't have a contract,only job letter and said that we'll prepare it for you and you sign it.But why they didn't give it before:confused2::noidea:I'm part of scared and don't want to sign it now because i have plan to resign after 1 year which is next month. In my job letter i have to give 60 days notice period,is it normal since i don't have a contract? Our company ask to pay visa fees,air ticket,do i have to after 1 year? I have no idea if i'm limited or unlimited - in my job offer i don't have any end date or years,only one return ticket after 24 months. Please,someone make clear my situation


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Zelda27 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I went to HR to ask a copy of my contract(not first time!) and they said that i don't have a contract,only job letter and said that we'll prepare it for you and you sign it.But why they didn't give it before:confused2::noidea:I'm part of scared and don't want to sign it now because i have plan to resign after 1 year which is next month. In my job letter i have to give 60 days notice period,is it normal since i don't have a contract? Our company ask to pay visa fees,air ticket,do i have to after 1 year? I have no idea if i'm limited or unlimited - in my job offer i don't have any end date or years,only one return ticket after 24 months. Please,someone make clear my situation


Hi,
There really is no more point in asking questions on this forum when you have clearly been told the answer:-
Contact the Ministry of Labour.

They will clarify your legal contract status and advise you if your company has employed you correctly and what needs to be done.
Best wishes
Steve


----------

